# GTR-Estate.!!



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I was looking on rpm visions website and saw this. 










I hope it's not a re-post, I done a search and found nothing.

Now your dog came come for a drive with you.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think there was something similar done using a Stagea and an R35 front end which is what I expected to see on looking in this thread...

This one looks allright, but as an estate car it kinda fails  2 Door and a very small boot opening (assuming its just the glass that lifts)


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

It isnt a repost as Ive not seen that "picture" before

I would bet that is a photoshop -


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Been on the website and it is full of photoshops of possible new models

Nicely done though but hardly practicle as the smaller rear lights go ionto the window glass


----------

